# Samsung fridge control panel not responding



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

The flashing is an error code. Whichever section or sections that are flashing will tell you exactly what’s wrong with your refrigerator. Samsung goes through a diagnostic mode whenever it powers up and if something is at fault. It can be bypassed by pressing and holding two buttons for like 8 or 12 seconds, but the next time the power goes out it will lock up again and display error code. I don’t do much appliance work at all but have techs that work for me so I don’t know the buttons to push right offhand. The error codes are model specific so make sure you are looking at correct chart. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

here’s an example of Samsung error codes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

